# Ideapad K1 For $299



## robbehymer (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

The K1 are going on sale! I ordered three of them today for $299 each with free shipping. Do you think this will help spur more interest in developing for this tablet?

Rob


----------



## Cocorickoo (Dec 28, 2011)

its on sale at BestBuy too until the 5th of january
http://www.bestbuy.ca/fr-CA/product/lenovo-tablette-ideapad-de-10-1-po-32-go-et-wi-fi-de-lenovo-130422u-noire-130422u/10173578.aspx?path=085b1bbb15636ab9bce54c6815c7e883fr02

i bought one and it works perfectly


----------



## 24v (Nov 29, 2011)

Fry's has had them for $299 for over a month. I bought one for my wife there in November for $299.
http://www.frys.com/product/6687104?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## gallahad2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Staples had them for $250 after $30 off $150 coupons in mid december. The coupons excluded tablets but if you call, they applied the coupon anyways.


----------

